# Licking County Archers Lead Ohio in Number of Deer Killed



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

wildohio.com11/12/08 Bow hunters killed 51,620 deer during the first six weeks of the state's archery season.

More...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

every year i look at the nubers and am amazed at the progress of the dnr in management.
100 years ago there were no = 0 deer in the state.
my first year deer hunting i believe the pops were under 100,000 with only 8,000 harvested for the entire season(gun/bow).
just as amazing is the turkey comeback.
these are some of the reasons i get upset when i hear/read people slamming the dnr.


----------

